# Question about steel bracelet for Combat Sub



## jonnypneumatic (Sep 24, 2015)

Hello All,

This is my first post, but I've been avidly reading for a few months. Just bought a Glycine combat sub from eBay seller. See picture. I don't have it yet, but it will be coming on a rubber strap. I have two questions really. One, if I wanted to get a legit Glycine combat sub steel bracelet, where could I do that for a reasonable price. And two, if that's not possible, do you all have any suggestions for a good looking, high quality bracelet that would both fit the watch and be priced under about $100? (Also, the right size width is 22mm, right?).
Best, Johnny








Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Iguanasell caries the correct bracelet. Not cheap.


----------



## jonnypneumatic (Sep 24, 2015)

Thank you! Definitely not cheap! Any thoughts on a specific third party bracelet model that might do the trick for less?

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Maybe Strapcode Super Oyster?









http://www.strapcode.com/store/22mm...p-button-double-lock-p-4086.html#.VjOFWYr3bCQ

Here's s pic from user/mod gaopa of his Combat SUB on a straight end-link Super Engineer style bracelet. Looks pretty good. I think the Super Oyster would look even better.


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

Yep you can get away with a straight-endlink bracelet on this watch because of the case shape. However though, a mesh bracelet looks good - either a Staib or a branded Glycine one, both £100 (or convert to your favourite currency). The Glycine one is pricey (the unbranded aftermarket is £50, similar to the one Vollmer makes) but pennies compared to what other manufacturers charge.


----------



## nelman (Jan 9, 2013)

publandlord said:


> Yep you can get away with a straight-endlink bracelet on this watch because of the case shape. However though, a mesh bracelet looks good - either a Staib or a branded Glycine one, both £100 (or convert to your favourite currency). The Glycine one is pricey (the unbranded aftermarket is £50, similar to the one Vollmer makes) but pennies compared to what other manufacturers charge.


Is this bracelet 20mm or 22mm?? Would it work with the Ningaloo reef?


----------



## publandlord (Aug 15, 2006)

They are available in 20mm or 22mm. The Combat Sub needs a 22mm, not sure about the Ningaloo.


----------

